# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SSIS Multi table join

## jimguy999

Hi,

I need to join an incoming flat file (fact records) against dimension tables in a database. I will join based on the natural keys, in order to extract the surrogate keys for eventual insertion into a fact table in a database.

My question is, can I 'daisy-chain' one merge join after another to accomplish this - that being joining a single incoming fact file against the dimension tables in the database? Or do I have to join the fact to a single dimension, write to a temp table/file as an output. And then use that temp table/file as input for the next merge join with a dimension table.

Any help would be appreciated, 

Thanks,

----------

